# Working on Thanksgiving Day



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Anyone have experience working on a thanksgiving day? DD is offering $2.00 extra per order but they are the worst at sending u to closed restaurants so I will pass. I’ll be on UE and GH today and I’m expecting a whole lot of McDs orders on UE,


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Worked dd 2 years ago thanksgiving issue was restaurants were open but dd showed them closed lol anyway you can check the dd website to see which ones they say are open


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Yeah Mcd's will probably kill it today, sorry to hear anyone is working today, but honestly I would rather work than do all the driving to multiple families and play pretend.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I worked 2 hours between midnight and 2 a.m. No deliveries. My block started 11:30 last night. I pulled out the GrubHub menus to find out which restaurants were open until 2 a.m. The area around Devon and Sheridan had the most restaurants that would be open. By midnight completed two orders. And the one restaurant that I recognized used GrubHub drivers closed

It was a perfect plan but someone lock the doors. $27.50 to me


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Anyone have experience working on a thanksgiving day? DD is offering $2.00 extra per order but they are the worst at sending u to closed restaurants so I will pass. I'll be on UE and GH today and I'm expecting a whole lot of McDs orders on UE,


I signed up for DD tonight and didn't get one ping. UE on the other hand was popping. And I had my first experience with a food delivery kitchen, which a popular deli here used to deliver Thanksgiving Dinner plate.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Wound up being better than I thought yesterday though half of them were McDs orders.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

not bad at all..did 22 deliveries on thanksgiving after 7pm until 1:30...mostly Jewish kosher runs and a couple of McD's runs.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> not bad at all..did 22 deliveries on thanksgiving after 7pm until 1:30...mostly Jewish kosher runs and a couple of McD's runs.


And take home pay was..?


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> And take home pay was..?


about $120 plus $60 in Quest promo...around $180


----------

